# Not always the $100 lights that make you smile



## Limey Johnson (Mar 7, 2012)

these little guys were on clearance at Tractor Supply for $6.99 for the 3-pack.

They seem pretty well made. Solid switch, and orings throughout.

10 ANSI lumens...42ft to .25 lux, runs on (1) AA

lensed optic with spot and flood! Pull the bezel forward for spot.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cool, these lights remind me of the Led Lenser P5's.  Except at a much cheaper price.


----------



## berry580 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow... sounds like some serious bang for buck here.


----------



## Average Joe (Mar 8, 2012)

I just LOVE finding a good bargain, don't you?? Good one


----------



## AZPops (Mar 8, 2012)

Bummer, I don't see'um listed! ...


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Not always the $100 lights that make you smile



For some reason I usually get a greater level satisfaction from budget gear than high end anyway. Probably expectations.

Imagine what the runtime for one of those things is on an L91. What is the brand/model/company info o the packaging? And mind sharing the dia. & length?


----------



## my#1hobby (Mar 8, 2012)

$6.99 for 3?:huh: I want some too! Nice find.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to have to raid the local TSC in town. My MagLEDs make me smile. So does the glow paint I've applied. To the knurling, bezel, and LED base in a Mag 3D, and the LED base in a Minimag LED. Both throw like nobody's business compared to my other LED lights, and the only thing I miss is dim modes.


----------



## JerryM (Mar 8, 2012)

Reminds me of the little Dorcy lights from WalMart 10 years or so ago. My wife still uses hers, but I just gave her a Fenix E01. The Dorcy lights were $5.
If it took a $100 light to make me smile I would never smile. But it doesn't.
Jerry


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 19, 2012)

Would someone please tell us the brand name or a shot of the packaging?


----------



## Th1989light (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the deal you got! It’s always good to pick up on deals like that. Those are the light you can keep in your vehicles or in the RV. A while ago, I picked up what I thought was a killer deal from HD. It was a pack of 3 hand held single LED lights and two multi-LED headlamps. It even came with the batteries! Anyway, the lights are great (the brand was not labeled), and so were the head lamps. The lights are very bright for their price. I cannot accurately comment on the lumens of the lights but they are well worth the price. The head lamps have pivoting heads and high, low, and red strobe light functions. I was very happy with my purchase.


----------



## nykon1969 (Mar 24, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I'm going to have to raid the local TSC in town. My MagLEDs make me smile. So does the glow paint I've applied. To the knurling, bezel, and LED base in a Mag 3D, and the LED base in a Minimag LED. Both throw like nobody's business compared to my other LED lights, and the only thing I miss is dim modes.



Do you have a DIY on how you did that to your light?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 26, 2012)

Checked out the local Tractor Supply yesterday and no joy! Plenty of cheezy 7 & 9 LED 3x AA and Everyready lights but not the lights Limey bought. Would make nice lights to hand out to friends & family. Guess I'll have to keep an eye open for 'em.


----------

